

Current Status of IA.BAK – A backup of the Internet Archive - edward
http://iabackup.archiveteam.org/ia.bak/

======
chaosfactor
What would be really awesome is to have the ability to fire up a cloud
instance and do computations on the Internet Archive.

~~~
edward
The IA machines are optimized for storage, they don't have that much CPU.

